# Advice: what stack with Test E (lean gain)



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ok so I was planning on doing Test E 500mg on a Keto diet (you proberly see my other post).

I've decided to opt out of the Keto as it's Xmas and whilst it's my first cycle I want to get the most out of it.

This cycle will be for 20 weeks btw.

I shot my first 500mg last night,it took me 2 hours to build the courage to do it as I'm petrified of needles and now I'm happy it doesn't hurt and want to get the most from the cycle.. I went for Test E as I only had jab once a week and anymore is a real inconvenience for my but I am will to do a weekend shot and a midweek shot if need be.

Im holding a bit of fat around my belly/hips and lower chest (I used to be 17 stone of fat)

My stats

22

5.11

80kg

15-18% bf I'd guess

Been training 5 Years but the last 12 months properly.

I train 5 days a week, very intense training and 4 days I do cardio aswell..

I'm looking to add something to my Test E cycle.. I was thinking Trenbolone E, I now know every tom,dick n harry are going to say no not first cycle etc.. but I will use it sometime and why not now.

But any other suggestions would be helpful and why..

I have been told Primo would be a good long term gainer too..

Thanks guys.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Well I used test/deca/dbol for my first cycle and my gains were lean as ****. Just comes down to diet and use of an ai etc

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/227444-danmundy-wants-get-huge-32.html

That's my pics start to finish


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

IMO just stick to test as its your first cycle mate.... 500mg p/w is fine, you should make some quality gains if your diets right!?! :thumbup1:


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

Stop over complicating things. My lean gain cycle is just simply test 1g a week and 50mg dbol ed and this is my fourth cycle. You can gain more than good enough with just test and an oral, save the primo/tren until next year when you come to cut.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Scott9585 said:


> Stop over complicating things. My lean gain cycle is just simply test 1g a week and 50mg dbol ed and this is my fourth cycle. You can gain more than good enough with just test and an oral, save the primo/tren until next year when you come to cut.





Spragga said:


> IMO just stick to test as its your first cycle mate.... 500mg p/w is fine, you should make some quality gains if your diets right!?! :thumbup1:


I just want to add something that will promote the dryness and not add much fat.. diet is clean but I want that extra help ..


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Wardy33 said:


> I just want to add something that will promote the dryness and not add much fat.. diet is clean but I want that extra help ..


You could always add winny for the last 4 weeks if you really want to?!?! sounds like you've made your mind up already...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

add tren E lets see how you get on with that lol


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> add tren E lets see how you get on with that lol


Remarks like that make me question lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> Remarks like that make me question lol


i wouldnt use tren e let a lone for a first cycle. if anything do a few weeks of tren A at the end to see how u get on with it if YOU must use tren.


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

Wardy33 said:


> I just want to add something that will promote the dryness and not add much fat.. diet is clean but I want that extra help ..


Why would you add much fat if your diet is clean?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i wouldnt use tren e let a lone for a first cycle. if anything do a few weeks of tren A at the end to see how u get on with it if YOU must use tren.


Ok so what would you recommend me take other than tren


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> Ok so what would you recommend me take other than tren


find some good anavar and run it min of 8 weeks thats what i have done in the past


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> find some good anavar and run it min of 8 weeks thats what i have done in the past


I want to stay away from orals



Scott9585 said:


> Why would you add much fat if your diet is clean?


I bloat easy and put on fat fast.. want something to keep that down


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

Wardy33 said:


> I want to stay away from orals
> 
> I bloat easy and put on fat fast.. want something to keep that down


I think you have it set what you want to do in your head so just do test and tren.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> I want to stay away from orals
> 
> *I bloat easy and put on fat fast.. want something to keep that down*


thats called not being a lazy cnut and eating correctly


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> thats called not being a lazy cnut and eating correctly





Scott9585 said:


> I think you have it set what you want to do in your head so just do test and tren.


Lol lads I didn't want a debate, ijust want suggestions on which gear


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

you have been on this board a year

suggestion would be

Testosterone.

nothing more nothing less.

with comments like i bloat and put fat on fast maybe you need to research more in to diet and gear

why no orals? havent u used pro hormones?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm on my first injectible course, and it's just plain test.

You don't learn to drive in a Ferrari. You learn to drive in a boring little car, and save the high power stuff until you know what he fcuk you are doing


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I'm on my first injectible course, and it's just plain test.
> 
> You don't learn to drive in a Ferrari. You learn to drive in a boring little car, and save the high power stuff until you know what he fcuk you are doing


Yeah I get all that n I appreciate n understand what everyone has said but I personally want to add something into this


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

Wardy33 said:


> Yeah I get all that n I appreciate n understand what everyone has said but I personally want to add something into this


Fvck sake running test for your first cycle your gonna put a heap load of muscle on anyway and realistically the difference between running tren and not with tren isn't going to be worth the sides.

More isn't better, especially for your first cycle. Or even your second and third.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm on my first cycle and am growing like mad on 375ml of test per week. I bought some onerip as well because i was thinking like you did, but it seems almost silly to use now the test is in full flight.

You could always kick start with an oral like tbol, but if you have a 20 week cycle, why not rush. From weeks 3-6 it's a hell of change you go through. No one is saying you can't use another compound later on, but wait to see how you react to test before you go nuts.

I am getting fed up with mates going '****ing hell, you've blown up are you on steroids' on such a small dose. God knows what it would be like if i stack it with tren


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm on my first cycle and am *growing like mad on 375ml *of test per week. I bought some onerip as well because i was thinking like you did, but it seems almost silly to use now the test is in full flight.
> 
> You could always kick start with an oral like tbol, but if you have a 20 week cycle, why not rush. From weeks 3-6 it's a hell of change you go through. No one is saying you can't use another compound later on, but wait to see how you react to test before you go nuts.
> 
> I am getting fed up with mates going '****ing hell, you've blown up are you on steroids' on such a small dose. God knows what it would be like if i stack it with tren


Fukc me, I think most people would on all that test! :lol:

Mg mate, get it right!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Fukc me, I think most people would on all that test! :lol:
> 
> Mg mate, get it right!


doh, i keep doing that. 375mg i mean of course lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm on my first cycle and am growing like mad on *375ml* of test per week. I bought some onerip as well because i was thinking like you did, but it seems almost silly to use now the test is in full flight.
> 
> You could always kick start with an oral like tbol, but if you have a 20 week cycle, why not rush. From weeks 3-6 it's a hell of change you go through. No one is saying you can't use another compound later on, but wait to see how you react to test before you go nuts.
> 
> I am getting fed up with mates going '****ing hell, you've blown up are you on steroids' on such a small dose. God knows what it would be like if i stack it with tren


jeepers where you putting it all :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

simons ass 3 weeks in


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 9, 2011)

Go with just test... Start at 500mg/week and if gains are slowing too much, up it to 600-800mg/week after week 10.


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> simons ass 3 weeks in


 :lol: Quality


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

****ing hell, the measurement police are out today :lol:


----------



## Magic Mike (Nov 15, 2013)

My advise would be 50mg of anavar, you could also try masteron. Both will suit your requirements.


----------



## Magic Mike (Nov 15, 2013)

Add the anavar into your cycle on week 12-14 at 50mg a day and start the masteron on week 8 of your 20week cycle


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Wardy33 said:


> Yeah I get all that n I appreciate n understand what everyone has said but I personally want to add something into this


Fill yer boots then.

What could possibly go wrong ?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Am going with Tren E at 400mg and Test E 250mg, need to find Caber!!


----------

